# Help!!



## Spirit (Jun 30, 2008)

I am having problems getting onto this site under my old user name. Its Spiritwolf here and I cant get on under that name or my password, I have registered again under the name of Spirit, with I think the same password, Im not sure , Can someone please Help me in getting back on as my old username "Spiritwolf", and can you please let me know my old password, just in case I have forgotten it, my computer crashed and I am now using my sons, so none of this information was on his computer, as he has only just got it a week ago. Kitchen Elf or someone "please HELP"  Thank-You
                     Spiritwolf,
My son has a different E-mail to me, but I sighned up again under his E-mail, until I can getr my own up and running.


----------



## Alix (Jun 30, 2008)

I just sent you a password reminder SpiritWolf. Post here again and let me know if you got it.


----------



## Spirit (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Alix for the message , but Im sorry to say, I didnt get my password, just the message about here is my password, can you please do it again and write the password in, all I got was stars, Im not sure how to do this, Thanks once again.


----------



## Alix (Jun 30, 2008)

I can't actually access your password. Let me see what else I can do to help.


----------



## Spirit (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks once again Alix, my computer crashed a few months ago, so I havent been able to get onto it or anything that was on it, My son has just got a new computer from his Nan, for his birthday,with a new Hard drive, so all my info is on our old one, that is still waiting to be fixed, I know my user name for Discuss Cooking, but I am not sure about my old password, I thought it was the same as I have used now, when I have just sighned up as a new registeree (if I can call it that), I would love to have my old name and avatar back, but It just wont let me sighn on under that name. Im sorry to be such a pain, but there must be some way we can retrieve my old password for :Spiritwolf"  Can you look it up as to when i SIGHNED ON WITH THAT NAME, A FEW YEARS AGO, OR DO i HAVE TO WAIT UNTILL MY OLD COMPUTER IS FIXED, WHICH COULD BE MONTHS, dO i HAVE TO , IN THE MEANTIME ( Im sorry, I didnt realize I was writing in Caps ),  continue using my new username, I would rather not, thats all, I dont really want to start again.
Any Help from anyone would be great,  Thanks once again.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 1, 2008)

Spiritwolf - we have a plan - hang tight.  You will be up and running under your old name very soon!


----------



## Alix (Jul 1, 2008)

Spirit, I sent you a new password to your old email address for the user name Spiritwolf. Are you able to access that email account? I will email it to you at this new email address too. Hopefully that should get you up and running.


----------



## SpiritWolf (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank You Alix, and Kitchen Elf, whatever you did seemed to have worked at the moment, Yay!!!  Im Spiritwolf againI didnt change the password though, and its working so far, if I have any more problems I will let you know, Do you think I need to change it or not, should I just leave it go.
Thanks once again guys, I Love you for this.


----------



## Alix (Jul 1, 2008)

No problem. I'm going to get rid of your second identity now that you have your original one all set.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 1, 2008)

Alix said:


> No problem. I'm going to get rid of your second identity now that you have your original one all set.


 
Does DC go through and delete old/inactive accounts?

I had that happen to me once.  I needed to register to a forum for some specific information, then never returned.  I recieved an e-mail a few years later saying my account had been deleted due to the long period of no activity.


----------



## GB (Jul 1, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Does DC go through and delete old/inactive accounts?
> 
> I had that happen to me once.  I needed to register to a forum for some specific information, then never returned.  I recieved an e-mail a few years later saying my account had been deleted due to the long period of no activity.


I believe we have only done this once and accounts that were deleted were ones that had zero posts and had not signed in here in years.


----------

